# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  EyeScreen - Screen Recorder

## Piggyuniform

Hello, I Just Finished Reposting This Do To The Fact That The Other One Was Bad, But I Made A Screen Recorder A While Ago, It's Quite Bad, But I Guess It's Better Then Those Free, Popular Ones Such As CamStudio, But Not Better Than Those  Other Camtasia Ones. The Instructions Are Big, But You'll Get Use To Them Eventually. I Also Gave It A Windows 10/8 Look But It Works On Vista, Probably XP, 7, 8, 10

--Converting Instructions--

Download Windows Movie Maker, Run The Recorder, Follow Directions In The Recorder, Record To Folder, Open Windows Movie Maker, Hit Ctrl + A In The Folder And Drag Everything Into Windows Movie Maker, Hit Ctrl + A Again, And Choose View On The Top, Change Duration To 0.10, Then Read More Instructions On The Internet On  And Your Done!


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...maker-download

--Picture--



The Download Is Available!

It's Not The Best, I'm Only 10 Years Old!  :Frown: 

I Also Have Windows Movie Maker Installment And The Code In The Download Incase Of A Bug To Fix! Happy Recording!  :wave: 

One Thing I Need Help With, How Could I Convert A Bunch Of .Png's To A Single .Avi Or Something With A Video Extension

----------

